# التلوث البيولوجي للماء وعلاقته بالتلوث الكيميائي



## الكيميائي النجيب (12 سبتمبر 2008)

التلوث البيولوجي للماء وعلاقته بالتلوث الكيميائي 

للتلوث الكيميائي علاقة بالتلوث البيولوجي فالكائنات المائية النباتية والحيوانية والكائنات الدقيقة تتأثر بصورالتلوث الكيميائي الموجودة في البيئة المائية , فالملوثات الكيميائية علي اختلاف صورها وانواعها تؤثر علي نمو وتكاثر وانتشار الكائنات المائية داخل بيئاتها . 
وعموما فقد يتداخل التلوث البيولوجي مع التلوث الكيميائي في النقاط الهامة الاتية: 
●ان التلوث الكيميائي قد يضيف الي البيئة المائية عناصر جديدة قد تؤدي الي زيادة وانتشار التلوث البيولوجي بالكائنات الدقيقة الحية وبالنباتات المائية , وخير مثال التلوث بالمركبات الفوسفاتية والنتروجينية للمسطحات المائية يعمل علي النمو الزائد للطحالب المائية بصورة قد تؤدي في النهاية الي تحلل الأنهار والبحيرات وموتها بيولوجيا مسببا خللا بيئيا جسيما .
● ان بعض الملوثات الكيميائية العضوية تزيد من تكاثر الكائنات الحية الدقيقة الممرضة وغير الممرضة فالمركبات العضوية القابلة للتحلل بيولوجيا تعد من مصادر الكربون للكائنات الحية الدقيقة الممرضة وغير الممرضة مما قد يسبب تلوثا بيولوجيا للبيئة المائية الموجود فيها الملوثات الكيميائية . 
● ان التلوث البيولوجي قد يضيف الي البيئة المائية سموما كيميائية وعناصر ضارة منتجة بالكائنات الحية الدقيقة ( مثل بعض انواع الطحالب ) والتي يؤدي تراكمها وزيادتها الي انتاج عناصرغريبة تحدث خللا بيئيا للبيئة المائية .
● التلوث الكيميائي قد يقلل من عمليات التنقية الذاتية للمسطحات المائية مما قد يؤدي الي تراكم بعض الملوثات والتي قد تزيد من معدلات نمو بعض الكائنات المائية بدرجة قد تسبب تلوثا بيولوجيا واضحا بتلك البيئات.


لمزيد من المعلومات

كتاب التلوث البيولوجي للبيئة المائية​ 
ان فكرة هذا الكتاب تنطلق من فهم لقضايا البيئة ومشكلاتها وخاصة البيئة المائية التي يعتمد عليها الأنسان في حياته ويرتبط مصيره بنقائها وعدم تلوثها . مبينا دور الكائنات الحية الدقيقة في البيئة سواء دورها الايجابي المتمثل في المساعدة في تنقية البيئة من بعض الملوثات بيولوجيا أو السلبي الذي يتعلق باحداث التلوث البيولوجي لها واحداث الامراض والاوبئة, وشارحا دور المسببات والعوامل البيولوجية المسببة للتلوث من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة المسببة للامراض والكائنات المائية النباتية والحيوانية والطفيليات واثرها علي البيئة والبيئة المائية خاصة بالاضافة الي موضوع هام وهو الامراض المتعلقة بالماء شارحا الكائنات المسببة لها واعراضها واثرها علي الانسان.​كما يشرح الكتاب العديد من الظواهر البيولوجية المترتبة عن تلوث البيئة المائية مثل ظاهرة الاثراء الغذائي والمناطق الميتة في المحيطات وظاهرة المد الاحمر متناولا اسباب هذه الظواهر وبعض الوسائل للتحكم فيها والطرق العملية للتقليل من حدوثها . 

كما يتطرق الي موضوع هام وهو الحروب وعلاقتها بالتلوث البيولوجي وأثرها علي البيئة المائية وخاصة الحروب البيولوجية مبينا خصائص العوامل البيولوجية المسببة للامراض وتأثير المواد البيولوجية والجرثومية علي الكائنات الحية وعلي البيئة بصفة عامة .

ويعتمد هذا الكتاب الذي يتناول البيئة المائية وتلوثها البيولوجي علي الاسلوب العلمي في شرح موضوعاته مبينا الغرض الاساسي من هذا الكتاب وهو تقديم فكرة علمية عن البيئة المائية وأهميتها واثر الملوثات البيولوجية المائية علي الأنسان والحياة كما يعرض الكثير من الجوانب العملية والتطبيقية للتحكم في هذا التلوث ومكافحته .​وقد اعد الكتاب في تسعة ابواب وهي كالاتي :

*الباب الاول** النظام البيئي *​الباب الثاني الماء وصحة البيئة
*الباب** الثالث البيئة المائية *​الباب الرابع تلوث البيئة المائية
الباب الخامس التلوث البيولوجي للبيئة المائية
الباب السادس الاثار والظواهر البيولوجية المترتبة عن تلوث البيئة المائية 
الباب السابع  تطهير مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف لمكافحة التلوث البيولوجي
 الباب الثامن الحروب والتلوث البيولوجي 
 الباب التاسع التحكم في التلوث البيولوجي 
 الملاحق وقاموس المصطلحات العلمية والمراجع العربية والاجنبية 

 الباب الاول وهو يتحدث عن النظام البيئي ومفهوم البيئة ومكوناتها الطبيعية وعن الظروف والعوامل التي تعيش فيها الكائنات الحية , وعن الأنسان ودوره في البيئة سلبا وايجابا ,و شرح لعناصر النظام البيئي وخصائص المنظومة الإيكولوجية, وجوانب الأختلال في النظام البيئي ومسبباته والطاقة والنظام البيئي ,والموارد الطبيعية الحيوية , بالاضافة الملوثات البيئة وتصنيفها ومصادرها.

الباب الثاني وهو خاص بالماء النقي وصحة المياه وعلاقتها بالصحة البيئية ويذكر اهم المعاييرالصحية والمواصفات الخاصة بمياه الشرب والاستخدام المنزلى وخاصة المعايير البكتريولوجية , كما يتناول اهم الأمراض المتعلقة بالماء والكائنات المسببة لها ووسائل مكافحة هذه الامراض.
الباب الثالث وهو يتناول موضوع الماء والبيئة المائية , فيشرح الغلاف المائي الموجود علي كوكب الأرض واهميته ودورة الماء علي الأرض ,كما يتناول الباب البيئة المائية وخصائصها ومياه البحار والمحيطات والبيئة البحرية ,ومياه الأنهار والبيئة النهرية , ومياه البحيرات والمياه الجوفية.

البابا الرابع وهو خاص بتلوث البيئة المائية حيث يذكر تلوت مصادر الماء وأنواع الملوثات المائية ومسار هذه الملوثات داخل الأجسام المائية وحركة الملوثات في البيئة المائية بالاضافة الي دورات التلوث و المصادر والموارد المائية المعرضة للتلوث في مصر كتلوث نهر النيل وفروعه . وفي نهاية الباب تم شرح مثاليين هاميين لمصادر التلوث البيولوجي وهما التلوث بمياه الصرف الصحي (المخلفات البشرية السائلة وصرف مخلفات المستشفيات والمخلفات الطبية السائلة علي مياه الصرف الصحي.

الباب الخامس وهو يتناول الموضوع الرئيسي في هذه الكتاب وهو التلوث البيولوجي للبيئة المائية وأنواع هذا التلوث كالتلوث بالكائنات الحية الدقيقة كالبكتريا والفيروسات والطحالب والطفيليات , والتلوث بالكائنات المائية النباتية كورد النيل والحيوانية كالاوليات وأخيرا التلوث بالكائنات والأنواع الدخيلة الغازية للبيئات المائية .​الباب السادس وهو يتحدث عن الاثار والظواهر البيولوجية المترتبة عن تلوث البيئة المائية مثل ظاهرة الاثراء الغذائي والمناطق الميتة في المحيطات وظاهرة المد الاحمر متناولا اسباب هذه الظواهر وبعض الوسائل للتحكم فيها والطرق العملية للتقليل من حدوثها . 
​الباب السابع وهو خاص باهم وسيلة من وسائل مكافحة التلوث البيولوجي وهي تطهير مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف حيث يشرح عملية التطهير , وخصائص المواد المستخدمة في التطهير ووسائل وطرق التطهير مثل التطهير بالمواد الكيميائية والتطهير بالوسائل الفيزيائية والميكانيكية والتطهير بالاشعاع ,ومفهوم وميكانيكية عملية التطهير, مع اعطاء مثال لاشهر وأهم عمليات التطهير وهي التطهير باستخدام الكلور. 

الباب الثامن يشرح الباب الثامن الحروب وعلاقتها بالتلوث البيولوجي وأثرها علي البيئة المائية وخاصة الحروب البيولوجية مبينا خصائص العوامل البيولوجية المسببة للامراض وتأثير المواد البيولوجية والجرثومية علي الكائنات الحية وعلي البيئة بصفة عامة , وأخيرا الوقاية والتطهير من العوامل البيولوجية .
​الباب التاسع يتناول الباب التاسع التحكم في التلوث البيولوجي,وطرق ووسائل مكافحة هذا التلوث ومستويات هذا التحكم مثل المستوي القانوني والتشريعي والتحكم علي المستوي الثقافي , والطرق الفنية والتكنولوجية لمكافحة التلوث البيولوجي بالاضافة الي دورالمستوي الاجتماعي في مكافحة التلوث البيولوجي للبيئة المائية .

وارجو من الله ان اكون قد وفقت في معالجة هذا الموضوع وان يحقق سبحانه وتعالي الهدف المرجو من اعداده , وان يكون مفيدا ونافعا لكل من يقرأه من المتخصصين أو الراغبين في التزود بالعلم والثقافة تحت شعار مزيد من الاصدارت العلمية الحديثة بلغتنا العربية الجميلة .​وما توفيقي الا بالله عليه توكلت واليه انيب .​
احمد السروي​​الكتاب متوفر لدي 
الدار العلمية للنشر
19 شارع 26 يوليو –وسط البلد – القاهرة - مصر 
ت/ف 25750819


----------



## معتز التجاني (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخ نجيب على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (8 مارس 2015)




----------

